# [OOC] d20 Middle Earth-Eagle of the Star (Full )



## zug_zug (Jun 14, 2003)

I would like to DM a rather low level (lvls 3-5) Middle Earth game if any are interested. If I remeber correctly, there was a PbP game several months ago using the Coda system that died out on these boards. Id like to use d20 using guidlines set forth by Col H on the Middle Earth ENWorld hosted site. All the info there is excellent, and Id like to cherry pick from alot of stuff there. But I kinda like the good Colonels thinking on many adaptation stuff.

Anyway, I know many things in DnD dont fit well into ME. What is more, the prospect of "generic" heroes ruuning around in the world in the shadow of the canon heroes doesnt feel right-a quandry faced when campaigning in a setting based on a book or movie. I would like to keep the concept of PCs as heroes and not just one of many "adventurers" running around the world.

So heres my pitch- the adventure would take place in TA 2953 shortly after the Battle of Five Armies. PCs would be drawn from characters from Tolkiens work. PCs would be part of the Company of Thronogil ('Eagle of the Star') the alias used by Aragorn as a young man. The Compnay would sort of be a loose, knight-errant adventuring group. Thorongil wandered all over Middle Earth, something many didnt do and which gives us leeway in a campaign.

My intent isnt to limit players choice in characters -while you are sort of taking on a character like an actor takes a role,you can still write up a PC in regards to its class, feats skills etc. And since this adventure features many later famous characters at a time when they were young, their character and attitude could be much different than in later life. 

Here are a few I have in mind:

Aragorn (alias Estel or Thorongil) about 20 just beginning his wanderings to develop himself for his destiny as King.

Legolas-prince of Mirkwood, must have met Aragorn sometime in the past. Surely he just didnt sit around Mirkwood for 60 years.

Balin-dwarf who as a member of the company of Thorin. Unlike many of the dwarves, he was fairly more genial and friendly to Bilbo early on. Perhaps he too wandered or travelled between Erebor and the dwarf mansions of the west before meeting his fate in Moria.

Haldir, Elf of Lorien. He knew Westron and had travelled outside of Lorien. A Galadrhm whose history is suitably murky.

Halbarad- Dunadan ranger and comrade of Aragorn. 

Radagast  the Brown- An unusual choice, but allows for a magic user. His character, while seemingly powerful, could justify a relatively low level since he more or less shunned his duties( at least in the affairs of men) and devoted himself to nature. Theres enough haziness in LOTR about him to let us pull this off.

Hildifons Took-Who you may ask? A hobbit, sixth son on Gerontius, the "Old Took". Before Bilbo and Frodo there are scant named hobbits who adventure. In the appendix of LOTR poor Hildifons is noted on his family tree to have gone off on an adventure and never returned. This I think gives us room for a token hobbit  His age at the adventures time is problematic.  If anyone chooses this character,  I would like to work with with them to establish a backstory.

Denethor- later Denethor II , Steward of Gondor. This one gives alot of cool RP possibilites. 19 at the campaigns start why would he have left his home? Perhpas he had foreboding about Isildurs Bane? Problems and dissent with his father.? And would he be more akin to Boromir or Faramir in personality at this young age?

I leave discussion open. Thorongil isnt to be the focal point of the campaign its simply a hook to create a company. We can hash out character classes, but Id like to keep the level below 5. I would also like to keep the players to around 5 in number, if we are lucky enough to get that many, so as not to bog down the postings.

Also Id like people who are somewhat familar with Middle Earth so we'll keep in the spirit of the setting. I am in no way a nitpicking Tolkien scholar, but some knowledge is always helpful.

Opinions? Interest? Outright scorn?


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 14, 2003)

Yah, i'm interested, i'd love to play Balin, Aragorn or the Hobbit character... Don't mind which!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 14, 2003)

I call dibs on Haldir. Too bad I don't have my copies of LotR or Sil with me here.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 14, 2003)

OK heres more info now that Im awake and not writing because of insomnia.

All classes are acceptable, except monk and wizard. Most magic users are sorcerers. Id like to use Col H's forbidden spells list on the d20 ME site. NPC classes are acceptable and do not count against a PC for multiclassing. Specializing in the school of necromancy is forbidden for PCs. 

Also, we wont really use alignment. The line between good and evil is pretty well indicated, and heroes should be well, heroic.

As for races, no half elves. I would keep the elves the same as at the d20 Middle Earth site, with one small change. Elves gain farsight, the ability to see great distances, instead of the ability to mindlink.

Also there are few female characters available for those so inclined. This is Prof Tolkien's fault not mine. However, Arwen could be a PC I suppose. Otherwise the fairer sex has little representation.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 14, 2003)

i've decided i'd like to play as Balin if thats ok!


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm all over this!! I'd like to play either Aragorn, Legolas or Radagast, not necessarily in that order. If someone has a definite preference for one of those, take it. I'll pick up whoever's left. I was also part of that earlier LOTR PbP that died and I kept expecting Col H to run one. Thanks zug_zug so much for stepping up to the plate!

Jay


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds good.  Balin and Haldir it is. And welcome aboard Mirthcard! Now we just need a few more players 

As an fyi if you want to begin tinkering with PC's - Ill allow you to roll your attributes(Ill trust you all). Level 4 characters with max gold. 1 Minor magic item per player.

Also bear in mind Im working off the SRD right now. My core books were mistakenly sold by a roomate after a move several months ago(and I had alot of the Wizards library, altho in truth Ididnt really use them and I got some good green from it). I waiting for the 3.5 books before I replace em.

It shouldnt be a problem, but just wanted full disclosure .


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd like to play either Aragorn or the other dunedan ranger, Halbarad.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 15, 2003)

I was lucky enough to be playing in the other ME PbP you mentioned and have been hanging out for another chance since it went bust. I'd be keen to play a ranger taking a mentoring role with Aragorn - I'm not to clear on pre war of the ring ME history, does Halbarad fit this role or is their any other who would? It's good to see rangerjohn and mirthcard here. Hopefully the colonel shows up and I can resume some in-character hostility!


----------



## Mirth (Jun 15, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *I was lucky enough to be playing in the other ME PbP you mentioned and have been hanging out for another chance since it went bust... It's good to see rangerjohn and mirthcard here. Hopefully the colonel shows up and I can resume some in-character hostility! *




Heh.  Good to see you too, IH. I was really sad to see that other one fold. Oh well. I'm actually excited to play this as d20, though. Now where IS the Colonel?  

p.s. If any of you haven't checked out the Midnight campaign setting from Fantasy Flight Games, you should. Although it's not Middle-Earth in name, it certainly captures the tone perfectly, with one twist. It's sorta based on the question/concept: What if Sauron had won? VERY COOL.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 15, 2003)

Mirthcard,Thanks for the heads up about Midnight- I 'll have to check it out.

By the by, how many players do you all want? I have played other PbP games on other sites- and games always die out. Here at least it seesm most games survive longer. I wanted to limit to 5 to speed up posting- but Im more the willing to accept more. Any opinions?

Also, while the game is sort of named after Thorongil, that doesnt  mean he is the natural leader. Halbarad or the elves could very well be a mentor type to him at this stage of events. Luckily for us, the time period gives us a "blank slate" to play around with characterizations.

Glad to see theres interest! Im relieved  Welcome Inez and rangerjohn.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 16, 2003)

*A Little Background Stuff*

Since I dont have to work tomorrow and too bored to watch TV but too tired to do anything else, thought Id throw out a little background  for you all to set up your PCs. Almost all of this is straight outta the Appendix B of LOTR.
-------

It is autumn of the year 2953 of the Third Age. Faint rumblings of discord pass across the land like ripples on the surface of a calm sea; rumors of things that cause many of the wiser and elder of the world to pause and think about the future.

Whispers spread that Sauron is said to have returned to Mordor and is reestablshing himself in his strongholds there. Revealed by the Wise to have been shrouding himself in Mirkwood under the guise of the Necromancer, his name is an unsettling reminder of the past. Observant folk also hear rumors that the Wise of the land(a so-called White Council) have met to discuss the return of Sauron. 

In Erebor, Durin's Folk continue to rebuild their home under the Lonely Mountain. The dwarves there reach out to neighbors, renewing old contacts of trade and communication with the men of Dale, with Mirkwood, and even with the House of Elrond, without whose help Thorin and Company would never have accomplished their reconquest of their old kingdom.

And in Imladris, several visitors arrive in the Last Homely House; the hospitality of Rivendell's master a brief respite from the darkening world....

-------

I would like to have this game begin in Rivendell, so please keep this in mind for your PC (why hes there, etc..) Some of you, if you wish, can already know each other-especially among the elves and/or Aragorn and the Rangers of the North; or vice versa. Your status as a "company" can already be established or just starting out. Even now at age 21, Aragorn has been away from Rivendell beginning his adventuring.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 16, 2003)

Ok, i'm about to start work on Balin, what level do you want him? and am i using basic 3rd ed character making rules? thanks


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 16, 2003)

For now use 3e rules. Im only allowing  the 3 core books right now to keep things simple. If, when and how we wish to convert later, we can decide that at another time. Heres a recap of character creation in one place instead of spread out all over my posts.

You may roll your attribute per the rules in the PHB, instead of using the point buy. PCs should be level 4, with max gold for that level as per the rules in the DMG for creating characters above level 1. In addition, you may take 1 minor magic item equal to 2000 gp(which equals roughly a +1 weapon, cloak of elvenkind etc.) This is seperate from your normal starting equipment, and should be considered a credit, ie you cannot get a magic item worth 1000 and keep the extra gold.  For the most part magic items will probably be fairly rare in ME, but as heroes you all should have a little something.

All classes are acceptable, except monk and wizard. Magic users are sorcerers mechanics-wise. Id like to use Col H's forbidden spells list on the d20 ME site. NPC classes are acceptable and do not count against a PC for multiclassing. Specializing in the school of necromancy is forbidden for PCs. Just refer tothe character creation guidelines/variations of Colonel Hardisson's at the Middle Earth site- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/ME/ 

The only exceptions I would make from the good Colonels in regards to PC's are in alignment-there are really just 2 good and evil. I would also make one small change in regards to elves. Elves gain farsight, the ability to see great distances, instead of the ability to mindlink.

Hopefully this helps. I always leave something out.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

i didnt really understand, what boook will u be using,  the 3rd ed PHB??  If so, i would like to play legolas.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 16, 2003)

Thar he bloooows! here lies Balin!





(if make mistakes, tell me )


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 16, 2003)

Balin looks nice dont see anything amiss. 

Shaff- We are using the 3e rules. However, there are a few changes in races to fit with ME-mostly in regards to the elven races and Dunedain. Check out Col. Hardissons racial/class variations at the d20 MIddle Earth site. BTW nice to see a fellow Hoosier here 

So so far we have(in order of precedence):

1. Raurth as Balin
2. Robbert as Haldir
3. Mirthcard as Aragorn, Legolas, or Radagast (Mirth has first choice of these by virtue of posting first )
4. rangerjohn as Aragorn or Halbarad, depending on Mirth
5. Inez as Halbarad(?) depending on the above
5. shaff as Legolas if still open

Ive closed the game(although Col H can have a spot if he ever shows  ), and I await your discussion and decisions.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

YEA!! GO INDIANA!!! what part of indiana do u live in?  

Yea, i would love to play legolas, he is my favorite LOTR character, although i do like aragorn.  

What are all the changes, or do u have a link where i can go to see them, so i can get started on the character...  that is, if legolas is still open.If legolas isnt open when u get to me, just lemme know what is open, if anyhting and i should be able to accomidate.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 16, 2003)

Im too lazy to repaste the link, its 3 or 4 posts before this one. Its also linked on ENWorlds front page.

As for Indiana, Im in the Evansville/Kentucky border area.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

o yea, the link is up there, lol good call!

Yea ive been to evansville a few times...

BTW, i LOVE warcraft!


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

what type of elf did u say Legolas was in ur game?  A normal wood elf?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 16, 2003)

Legolas is a Sindar elf.


----------



## shaff (Jun 16, 2003)

hmmmm, im not too familiar with using a ECL... can someone give me a rough summary about how to make a character using ECL and what the restricitons are and such..... please?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

Theres are good examples of ECL in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting if you have it. Anyway, ECL is effective character level that compensates for races that are powerful becasue of innate abilities. Such characters level slower than "normal" races.

Anyway the explanation. We are beginning play at level 4. Balin the dwarf has an ECL of 0 since dwarves are a normally powered race. At level 4 he has 6000 xp and needs 10, 000 to reach lvl 5.

A Sindar is ECL +1. At level 4, a Sindar PC would have 3 class levels in whatever class you choose plus his ECL modifier. A 4th level Sindar fighter for instance (lvl 3 fighter +1 ECL level) would have 10,000 xp and need 15, 000 to reach level 5.

Essentially PCs with ECL levles  are "bumped" up the xp chart and progress slower. An ECL 0 PC could make 2 levels in the time an ECL 1 PC would make 1. Hopefully Im not being too convoluted in my explanation.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

nop i think i get it, so in other words, i make a lvl 3 charcater, and i am 1 level higher on the XP chart..... right?


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Balin looks nice dont see anything amiss.
> 
> Shaff- We are using the 3e rules. However, there are a few changes in races to fit with ME-mostly in regards to the elven races and Dunedain. Check out Col. Hardissons racial/class variations at the d20 MIddle Earth site. BTW nice to see a fellow Hoosier here
> 
> ...




This is the way I see it shaping up...

1. Raurth as Balin
2. Robbert as Haldir
3. Mirth as Radagast
4. RangerJohn as Aragorn
5. Inez as Halbarad
6. Shaff as Legolas

I'd be fine with this lineup, but does this sound okay for everyone else? 

Also, would druid levels be appropriate for Radagast? Gonna go check out the Colonel's site now and see if I can answer my own question... 

Jay


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

that lineup is good with me....

zug zug are u wanting legolas to be built as a fighter, or were u thinking ranger?


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

Okay, I looked at the ME d20 site and ColH puts Radagast as a Dru9/Sor9. If I retrograde him to Dru2/Sor2, that should work, correct? Unless I hear otherwise, that's what I'm gonna do. I am SOOOOO  looking forward to this


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

My position is that these characters are your to do with as you wish. Obviously keeping in the spirit of the books is wished for, but you can create these PCs as you interpret them. Radagast could be an 1 Expert/2 Druid/1 Sor, or any other combo as you see fit. Same applies to Legolas-you could make the case for ranger, fighter, heck even aristocrat.

The d20 Middle Earth site is excellent, but dont feel constrained by it in regards to making a character.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

sweet, i saw him as more of a ranger, he didnt use as much tracking and such as aragorn, but he did 2 weapon fighting and he was an archer, just like a ranger.  Aragorn used tracking but only used 1 weapon...


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 17, 2003)

Two questions; Is Haldir Sindar or Noldor? Is Mithril Shirt or Elven Chain 'magical' equipment?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

I believe actually Haldir was a wood elf, or Silvan elf. To be honsest Im not sure if its made too clear, but most sources I see regard him as a wood elf.

As for the armors, both are considered magical in DnD terms. The Mithril shirt is obviously under the 2k limit. But just 1 magic item per customer 

Also, potions of healing dont count against this restriction. You can purchase them as if "mundane" items. Rauthur/Balin has healing potions in his equipment.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ok, i dont own the DMG so can someone lemme know how much gold we start out with...

and zug zug, for the magic item, do u want us to pay for it, or by credit did u mean we get a 2000 gp free magic item?


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

robbert, would u like to work together on our backgrounds, and make a background as if we know each other?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 17, 2003)

Sure, why not.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ok, ill e-mail u and we can work through that...


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 17, 2003)

Zug Zug, for Dunadain characters did you want us to use straight PHB humans or one of the versions from the MED20 conversion site? The versions there are:

1) Dunedain and other Numenoreans: as per D&D Half-Elves, except NO Low-Light Vision; in exchange, they get the extra 1st level Feat and extra Skill Points available to normal humans.


2) Dunedain (Men of the West)
+2 Presence (Charisma)
Medium-size (6' to 6' 6" tall) 
Base speed 30 feet 
+1 bonus feat at 1st level 
+4 bonus Skill Points at 1st level and +1 bonus Skill Point per level thereafter. 
Automatic languages:


3) Numenoreans: As D&D half-elves, with the extra feat and skills of a human


As for stats, I'd probably rather a point buy or if you just allocated a certain spread of stats to everyone, the temptation to overinflate stats is sitting before me like the dark side  

Also, where should I look for more on Halbarad?


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

Inez Hull said:
			
		

> *As for stats, I'd probably rather a point buy or if you just allocated a certain spread of stats to everyone, the temptation to overinflate stats is sitting before me like the dark side
> 
> Also, where should I look for more on Halbarad? *




I'm having the same problem, IH  

As for Halbarad, look here.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

IH, for races use the d20 Middle Earth conversion, more specifically Col. Hardisson's version, so the answer would be #3.

As for attributes, Im going on trust. I would rather have the fate of the rolls dictate, than have everyone have the same array of stats. Though the temptation to inflate is there, I only ask that you act in the spirit of the setting and be honorable   To further tempt you may roll for your own HP as well. (Rauth, as far as I can see Balin has no HP on his sheet).

Also I need to make a clarification regarding equipment. Being away from thr game for 5 months had turned me into an idiot. Not having a physical copy of the DMG didnt help either.  

Anyway, wealth for a character at level 4 should be 5400 gp. We shall use this guidline. You may purchase whatever equipment you see fit mundane or magical from the 3 core books- however no single item may exceed 2000 gp in value. Also bear in mind some spells are restricted in ME (see the d20 conversion site) so items with enchantments or similar abilities from those spells-if any- are forbidden.

I apologize for the confusion. Rauth feel free to take another look at Balin. Other than this your dwarf looks fine-I liked the skills you  picked for him, they are certainly representaive of a dwarf of the Lonely Mountain.

Thanks.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 17, 2003)

Ok, i've looked at Balin, all i've done is change his armour from half plate to halfplate + 1, is the battle axe +1 allowed? it costs something like 2300?


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ok zug zug, im rerolling my stats... i rolled, 6, 8, 9, 10, 8, 7.  So im going to reroll, is that ok?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

Raurth since +1 enchance ment is 2k thats cool Ill allow it. BTW your sheet looks the same as before. If you could, could you add your mew armor and Hit points? Also, isnt normal half armor a +7 AC?

Shaff-those are pretty sad stats. Re-roll if you wish.


----------



## shaff (Jun 17, 2003)

ok, ill reroll them.  Thanks.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 17, 2003)

Mirthcard-after reviewing the roster of PCs and the special qualities of the Dunadein and elves, it seems a little odd that Radagast, an Istari would have lesser racial abilities than the others. And to be honest I was unsure that anyone would take on Radagast.

So if you want, you could apply the celestial template or take the aasimar race for Radagast. They have an ECL of +2 and +1 respectively, so its up to you. Aasimar seems a good fit given the bonuses to search and listen and the ability to cast light, to say nothing of the resistences.If you choose aasimar the favored class can be changed to sorcerer.

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Raurth Snowfang (Jun 18, 2003)

Right, here is the correct sheet, lol, i posted an older version by mistake..


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks. I liked how you named the equipment-nice touch.

Ok 1 down 5 to go...


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

ill either make my character 2night or 2morrow, if i make it 2night, it will probably be posted 2morrow, and if i make it 2morrow it will be posted 2morrow, so in other words, 2morrow is the day!


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 18, 2003)

rangerjohn, unless you say otherwise I'm going to go ahead and make a character for Halbarad. However, if you are really keen I'm amenable to playing a different character, so don't be afraid to call first dibs.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 18, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Mirthcard-after reviewing the roster of PCs and the special qualities of the Dunadein and elves, it seems a little odd that Radagast, an Istari would have lesser racial abilities than the others. And to be honest I was unsure that anyone would take on Radagast.
> 
> So if you want, you could apply the celestial template or take the aasimar race for Radagast. They have an ECL of +2 and +1 respectively, so its up to you. Aasimar seems a good fit given the bonuses to search and listen and the ability to cast light, to say nothing of the resistences.If you choose aasimar the favored class can be changed to sorcerer.
> 
> Just throwing it out there. *




You mean half-celestial and not celestial, right? I'm not sure, but I think celestial can only be applied to creatures and not humanoids. If so, I think that half-celestial fits with Radagast more than aasimar. However, I am more than willing to play someone else if it is going to be a big problem. Of course, in that case, I'd like to default to either Aragorn or Legolas if I can, which would potentially be a bigger problem at this point  

Jay


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Mirth, I meant half celestial. I think either would be ok. I guess technically Outsiders dont exist in ME so the idea of planetouched would be a bit out of place. 

I dont have savage species, so Im unsure of the ECL. By the DMG I think its +3, by Dragon 293 it +5.

Up to you.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 18, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Mirth, I meant half celestial. I think either would be ok. I guess technically Outsiders dont exist in ME so the idea of planetouched would be a bit out of place.
> 
> I dont have savage species, so Im unsure of the ECL. By the DMG I think its +3, by Dragon 293 it +5.
> 
> Up to you. *




To confuse things further, Savage Species splits the terms into ECLs and Level Adjustments (LA is +4 for Half-Celestials)  Man, ECLs (et al) suck. It seems to me that to do Radagast properly, he would end up being out of balance for this game. Sooooooo, unless we can come up with some kind of LA/ECL race inbetween Aasimar & Half-Celestials (which I would be willing to work on), then I'm gonna have to play my trump card and take back Aragorn from rangerjohn (who hasn't posted back to the thread yet).

Let me know what you think. BTW, I'm probably going to sleep soon 

Jay


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, I guess we have a couple of options. If rangerjohn doesnt show up by the time everyone puts in their PCs you can by all means have Aragorn. Actually its your choice first anyway.

Second, You can pick aasimar or celestial. But in many ways that doesnt realy fit. The main thing about the Istari is really their wisdom. All the various resistences etc of the templates dont do this justice. I mean the Wizards are physically Men. 

A solution to this if I may suggest would be to make Radagast  as a Dunedain to make hism physically the equal of the Men. I would probably then allow Radagast to be a lvl 5 PC while all the others are 4, since he is one of the Wise (elves are older, but he is a chosen of the Valar). Its a small concession, but I dont want him to be a god like figure.

After some poking around I found this on Monte Cooks(?) message board:

Maia(Istari)- As DnD human except: +4 Int, +6 Wis, +6 Cha, +2 Will saves, Maia never die of old age and do not receive penalties for old age. Bonuses still accrue, however. Diplomacy and Animal Empathy are a class skills. Favored Class: Any. Special:Wizards Staff:As an emblem of his order and postion, an Istari suffers -2 to caster level checks and concentratiion checks for spellcasting when he attempts to use magic without his staff.

Its kind of along my way of thinking as the Istari as a "race" mostly based on wisdom/intelligence/lore instead special resistences and physical abilities.

What do ya think?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright, heres the deal.  I am interested in playing, but was obeying the DM.  He said that Mirth has first shot and he still hasn't made a final decision.  If he decides on Aragorn I will go with Halbarad, otherwise I will play Aragorn.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey rangerjohn. I wasnt trying to push you out or anything-hope it didnt come across that way.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 18, 2003)

*Here's Dr. Dolittle!*

* Character Name :* Radagast the Brown
* Character Race :* Dunedain (Maiar)
* Character Class :* Druid 4
* Alignment :* Good
* Deity :* Yavanna Kementari - "Queen of the Earth, Giver of Fruits"

* Gender :* Male
* Age :* 1,953+
* Height :* 5'11"
* Weight :* 175lbs
* Eyes :* Brown
* Hair :* Gray

* Character Level :* 4
* EXP Points Gained :* 6000
* EXP Needed For Next Level :* 10000

* Known Languages :* Westron, Sindarin, Quenya, Khuzdul, Black Speech, Anduanic, Beast Speech

-------------------------------------------------------

* Strength :* 10 (0)
* Dexterity :* 14 (+2)
* Constitution :* 12 (+1)
* Intelligence :* 16 (+3)
* Wisdom :* 19 (+4)
* Charisma :* 14 (+2)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Armor Class :* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 Hide Armor)

* Flatfooted Armor Class :* 13
* Touch Armor Class :* 12

* Special Armor Class Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Hit Points :* 29

-------------------------------------------------------

* Save vs. Fortitude :* +6
* Save vs. Reflex :* +4
* Save vs. Will :* +9

* Special Save Notes :* +2 vs. Enchantment, +4 vs. fey, _Cloak of Resistance +1_

-------------------------------------------------------

* Initiative Modifier :* +2

* Base Attack Bonus :* +3

* Melee Attack Bonus :* +3

* Ranged Attack Bonus :* +5

* Special Combat Notes :* 

-------------------------------------------------------

* Weapons :* 

_Norethond [darkwood quarterstaff +1]_ (1d6+1/x2)
_Maegril_ [masterwork scimitar] (1d6/18-20/x2)
Sling (20 Bullets) (1d4/x2)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) ** # Ranks taken

* Animal Empathy*/8 (Cha) ** 5 ranks
* Concentration*/6 (Con) ** 5 ranks
* Craft (herbalism)*/7 (Int) ** 4 ranks [*with alternate MotW usage*]
* Handle Animal*/9 (Cha) ** 5 ranks (+2 Synergy)
* Heal*/11 (Wis) ** 5 ranks (+2 Synergy)
* Intuit Direction*/9 (Wis) ** 5 ranks
* Knowledge (nature)*/9 (Int) ** 5 ranks
* Listen*/5 (Wis) ** 0 ranks (+1 Dunedain)
* Profession (herbalist)*/10 (Wis) ** 5 Ranks
* Ride*/4 (Dex) ** 0 ranks (+2 Synergy)
* Scry*/8 (Int) ** 5 ranks
* Search*/4 (Int) ** 0 ranks (+1 Dunedain)
* Spellcraft*/9 (Int) ** 5 ranks
* Spot*/5 (Wis) ** 0 ranks (+1 Dunedain)
* Wilderness Lore*/11 (Wis) ** 5 ranks (+2 Synergy)

-------------------------------------------------------

* Feats :*
Create Infusion [*MotW*]
Extend Spell
Extra Slot (1st level)  [*T&B*]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*
Immune to _sleep_ effects
Nature Sense
Animal Companion
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure

-------------------------------------------------------

* Magical Equipment & Gear :*
_Cloak of Resistance +1_
Infusion of _Cure Light Wounds_ (x4)
Infusion of _Delay Poison_
_Gwaihir's Feather Tokens:_ tree, bird
_Norethond ("Root of the Land") [darkwood quarterstaff +1]_ (also casts _light_ 3/day)

* Normal Equipment & Gear :*
Acid (flask)
Alchemist's Fire (flask)
Antitoxin (vial) [*Created with Craft (herbalism) skill, per MotW*]
Backpack
Bedroll
Explorer's Outfit
Flint & Steel
Healer's Kit (x2)
Hide Armor
Rations (1 week)
_Maegril ("Sharp Brilliance") _ [masterwork scimitar]
Sling (20 Bullets)
Smokestick [*Created with Craft (herbalism) skill, per MotW*]
Tanglefoot Bag [*Created with Craft (herbalism) skill, per MotW*]
Thunderstone
Tindertwig [*Created with Craft (herbalism) skill, per MotW*]

-------------------------------------------------------

* Money :* ___PP 22GP ___SP ___CP

-------------------------------------------------------

* Base Speed :* 30

* Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 30

* AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* 0

* Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

* Spells Known :* 

0 lvl - _Animal Trick [*MotW*], Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Darkseed [*MotW*], Dawn [*MotW*], Daze Animal [*MotW*], Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Fire Eyes [*MotW*], Flare, Guidance, Know Direction, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic, Resistance, Scarecrow [*MotW*], Virtue_

1st lvl - _Animal Friendship, Calm Animals, Camouflage [*MotW*], Cure Light Wounds, Detect Animals or Plants, Detect Snares and Pits, Endure Elements, Entangle, Faerie Fire, Goodberry, Hawkeye [*MotW*], Invisibility to Animals, Magic Fang, Obscuring Mist, Pass without Trace, Power Sight [*MotW*], Regenerate Light Wounds [*MotW*], Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I_

2nd lvl - _Adrenaline Surge [*MotW*], Animal Messenger, Animal Reduction [*MotW*], Animal Trance, Barkskin, Beastmask [*DoF*], Body Of The Sun [*MotW*], Brambles [*DoF*], Briar Web [*DoF/MotW*], Charm Person or Animal, Chill Metal, Creeping Cold [*MotW*], Decomposition [*MotW*], Delay Poison, Filter [*T&B*], Fire Trap, Flame Blade, Flaming Sphere, Gaze Screen [*T&B*], Green Blockade [*MotW*], Heat Metal, Hold Animal, Lesser Restoration, Might Of The Oak [*MotW*], Persistance Of The Waves [*MotW*], Produce Flame, Regenerate Moderate Wounds [*MotW*], Resist Elements, Soften Earth and Stone, Speak with Animals, Speed Of The Wind [*MotW*], Summon Nature's Ally II, Summon Swarm, Sweet Water [*DoF*], Tree Shape, Warp Wood, Wood Shape_

* Number of Spells to Cast per Day (by Level) :* 5/5/3

* Spells Memorized :* 

0 lvl (DC 14) - _Create Water, Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison, Flare, Purify Food and Drink_

1st lvl (DC 15) - _Calm Animals, Cure Light Wounds, Entangle, Shillelagh, Summon Nature's Ally I_

2nd lvl (DC 16) - _Barkskin, Charm Person or Animal, Wood Shape_

-------------------------------------------------------

* Animal Companions :* 

_Caramar ("Redwing"):_ Dire Hawk, HD: 5d8+10 (32hp), Init: +6, Spd: 10/fly 80, AC: 19, Att: 2 claws (+9 melee/1d4+1) & 1 bite (+4 melee/1d6), Saves: F+6, R+10, W+3, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Spot +8

_Rochalhun ("Blue Horse")_ Heavy Horse, HD: 3d8+6 (19hp), Init: +1, Spd: 50, AC: 13, Att: 2 hooves (+3 melee/1d6+2), SQ: Scent, Saves: F+5, R+4, W+2, Listen +6, Spot +6


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

No need to apologize Mirth. I guess it is pretty easier to over analyze things, something Im always guilty of.

Thanks for tackling Radagast-it wouldnt seem right without a spellslinger wiseman type.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

ok, i sitll have no idea about the background of my char5cater yet. but the character itself is pretty juch done, just doing HP and buying stuff... BTW, the rollls for stats are MUCH MUCH better now, i even got a 18 which of course went into dex, which became a 20 because im an elf.  I have a question zug zug, can i have a +1 magic mty composite longbow (+3)?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry shaff but no. No single item can be over 2k. Ive sort of bent that in that Ill allow a +1 enhancement to weapons, which technically puts it over to 2000 gp.

So you could have a +1 composite longbow, just not the mighty part .


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

BTW, i went through all ur posts again, and i didnt see how u wanted us to do our HP, did u want us to rolls those too?


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Sorry shaff but no. No single item can be over 2k. Ive sort of bent that in that Ill allow a +1 enhancement to weapons, which technically puts it over to 2000 gp.
> 
> So you could have a +1 composite longbow, just not the mighty part . *



ok, ill just get a MTY comp lonngbow (+3), then ill get a different magical item.

And i know im getting redundant, but just to make sure, and make sure i dont screw it up, the 2000gp magical item is free right?  I mean, we dont have to pay for it with our 5400, right?

And, did u say we only allowed to buy healing potions?  if not i would like to buy potions of cat's grace if acceptable....


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

No need to worry about being redundent. I changes this a few days ago. You have 5400 gp to spend-and can buy what you wish magic or mundane(you arent limited to just one magic item). 

However no one item can be over 2000 gp in value.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

ok, so e get 5400, and we have to use that for our minor magical item that u were talking about.
But i still need to now what to do about HP, would u like us to roll those too?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes roll for your HP. As for magic items, like I said you can have as many magic items as you wish along with what other mundane items. Just no single piece of equipment mundane or magical can be over 2000 gp in value.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

zug zug, check ur e-mail.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaff-I dont have anything new in my mailbox. I replied earlier to your emails a few hours ago, but got back a failed delivery message.


----------



## shaff (Jun 18, 2003)

meh o well, i went ahead and did legolas, hopefully he is right, i hope i understood it right... here he is, lemme know if i left anyhitng off of him... 



Legolas
Male Elf
level 3 fighter

STR:16 [+3]
DEX: 20 [+5](+2 racial mod)
CON: 14 [+2](-2 racial mod)
INT: 14 [+2](+2 racial mod)
WIS: 14 [+2](+2 racial mod)
CHA: 12 [+1](+2 racial bonus)

HP: 27
AC: 20
FORT: +5
REF: +6
WILL: +3

Skills:
Climb +9
Jump +9
Listen +7
Spot +7
Wilderness Lore +4
Perform (sing) +5
Proffesion (sailor) +4

Feats:
Weapon focus: composite longbow
point blank shot
rapid shot
precise shot

Special abilities:
+2 resist fire
+2 resist poison
immune to cold
immune to magical and mundane disease
Farsight
cannot be turned into undead
immune to fear from undead

Languages:
Sindarin
Quenya
Westron
Items:
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and steel
2  kukris (just for style, because they are the closest thing to the daggers legolas had)
MTY COMP LNGBW (+3)
2 potions of cat’s grace
2 potions of cure moderate
7 potions of cure light
7 days of trail rations
50’ of silk rope
Magical studded leather (+1)
2 full waterskins
whetstone
ring of protection (+1)
3 quivers of arrows (20 arrows each)
1 quiver of silvered arrows (20)

GP: 118
SP: 3
CP: 8

Attacks:
MTY COMP LNGBW (+3)
+7/+7
Damage: 1d8+8 each strike 

COMP LNGBW
+7/+7
Damage: 1d8+5


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 19, 2003)

OK, looks like rangerjohn has Aragorn then, so I'll make a character for Halbarad. I skimmed through his parts in RoTK and they're pretty minimal so I'll just go ahead and do my own thing. Rangerjohn if you're not opposed, I'd like to play Halbarad as being a few years older and taking a slightly mentorish role with Aragorn.

Rolled Stats (4d6 take best 3): 15, 14, 14, 14, 14, 12


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2003)

No problem Inez, after all this isn't Aragorn's time to shine.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 19, 2003)

Again, even though zug_zug doesn't think I need to, I feel I must apologize to rangerjohn and Inez Hull for the holdup. I'll try not to let it happen again and I hope everybody's happy with their choice/assignment of character.


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

im happy with mine, i just hope we can get started soon.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 19, 2003)

Not to slow things down in the whole character choosing thing, but IH if you dont want Halbarad I understand. In choosing a character I only ask that its based on the works of Tolkien, they dont have to be from my list.

Two names I left off were Elrohir and Elladan twin brothers  and sons of Elrond. While "halfelven" since Elrond is, in game terms they would probably be more like Noldor elves. However the DnD half elf could be applied in this particular case. Both of these guys would have been childhood friends of Aragorn so they are more than a fit.

So if theres someone from the books that you can think of work it up if you want.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 19, 2003)

Zug-zug would you have a problem with Aragorn being a ranger/paladin multi-class?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 19, 2003)

rangerjohn-Not at all. If anyone is a paladin in ME its Aragorn.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 19, 2003)

Ive posted Balin and Legolas in the Rouges gallery. Ive included pics based on Mithril minatures great LOTR line as portraits for that old skool gaming look. Legolas images wont show unless you right click show image since its a dynamic image from Mithrils website.

Anyway, Ive looked those two over-havent seen anything amiss-yet, but then again Im on vacation and my attention span isnt what it should be.

So thats 2 down 4 to go.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53963


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 19, 2003)

Shaff-
I cant seem to email you. Anyway, I changed your kukiri's to regular daggers since the kukiris require an exotic weap profeciency. Let me know if this is a major problem. The weapons are identical except in crits, and I gave you back the 4 gold difference.

Thanks


----------



## shaff (Jun 19, 2003)

thats fine i guess, im never going to use them, i just got them for flavor, since Legolas' daggers were VERY detailed and sharp all around.  I bought 2 bows so i should be able to only use bows.  But i guess if u want to change it go ahead.

Also, im going to buy 25 extra bow strings for 1 gp, since there is no price for them anywhere, and i figured i would need them.  Lemme know if this is acceptable.  And if so, please edit it on my character on the rogue's thread.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 20, 2003)

Ill add the bowstrings for ya.


----------



## shaff (Jun 20, 2003)

k, thanks a bunch, are we still waiting on 2 people, or more?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2003)

Name: Thorongil (Aragorn II)  Race : Dunedain  Sex: Male
Class: Ranger2/Paladin2        Level:4                  XP:

STR: 17 +3
DEX: 14 +2
CON: 18 +4
INT: 14  +2
WIS: 14+2 (+1 4th lvl)
CHA: 14 +2

AC: 17 (15 flatfooted)
HP: 45
MV: 30'
Fort: 12
Ref:  4
Will:  3

B.A.B +4
Melee +7
Range +6
MW Longsword +9 1-8 +3
MW mighty comp bow +7 1-8 +3
Dagger +7 1-4 +3
Dagger, thrown +6 1-4+3

Racial Abilities: Immune to sleep, +2 vs. Enchantment spells and effects; +1 to Listen, Search, and Spot; Elven Blood; Favoured Class: Any; +1 feat at 1st level; +4 skill points at 1st level; +1 skill point at 2nd and each additional level.

Class Abilities: Lay on Hands 4 hp/day, Detect Evil, Divine Health, Aura of Courage, Smite Evil +2/+2 1/day, Favoured Enemy: Orcs, Free Tracking feat, free ambidexterity and two-weapon fighting in light or no armor.

Feats: Endurance, Power Attack, Weapon Focus: Longsword, Track, Ambidexterity, two-weapon fighting

Skills:
Animal Empathy 4/6
Climb                 4/7
Heal                   3/7 +2 healer's kit
Hide                   4/6
Listen                4/7 +1 racial
Ride                   2/4
Search               0/3 +1 racial
Spot                  4/7 +1 racial
Swim                 4/7- weight
Wilderness Lore 7/9

Equipment:
Mithral Shirt
MW Longsword
MW mighty comp bow +3
20 MW arrows
40 arrows
dagger
bedroll
winter blanket
backpack
flint and steel
healer's kit
7 days trail rations
50' silk rope
water skin x2
noble outfit
explorer's outfit x2
holy symbol
Light warhorse: Valiant
bit and bridle
military saddle
sunrod x2
small belt pouch
saddle bags

Magic:
Ring of Protection +1
Potions:
cure light wounds x4
cure moderate wounds x2

Coins:
4 pp
30 gp
10 sp


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 20, 2003)

woo hoo thanks rangerjohn! halfway there


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 20, 2003)

Haldir
Silvan Elf Ranger 3; Medium-size Humanoid (Elf); HD (3d10+6); hp 21; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd Walk 30'; AC 17 (flatfooted 14, touch 13), Longbow +7 (1d8 20/x3) or Scimitar +4 (1d6+1 19-20/x2); SA: +2 racial bonuses on Listen checks, Perform (sing) checks, saves vs. enchantment spells, saves vs. fire or heat, saves vs. poison, Search checks, Spot checks, Wilderness Lore checks; Immune to magical or mundane disease, natural cold, fear effects caused by undead, sleep, scarring; movement is unimpeded by snow or wooded terrain; cannot be turned into undead; automatic Search check if within 5' of secret/concealed door, Farsight, Favored Enemy(Orc); AL-LG; Sv: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 12, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 12

Skills: Hide +13, Knowledge (Nature) +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +9, Perform (sing) +3, Search +3, Spot +9, Wilderness Lore +7

Feats: Ambidexterity, Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Combat Reflexes, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Quick Draw, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting

Possessions: Cloak of Elvenkind, Rope (Silk/50 Ft.), signal horn, Rations/Lembas, Masterwork Longbow, Quiver and Arrows, Mithril Shirt (or equivalent), Masterwork Scimitar


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 21, 2003)

Greta 4 out of 6!. Now that vacation is winding down, I'll be lookign over the PCs closer, and hopefully we'll be able to get rolling soon.

Speaking of looking the Pcs over, shaff, I sent u an email... I made a typo


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 21, 2003)

Character Sheet for Halbarad. Please check it out and let me know if everything is OK by you.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2003)

Inez, Dunedain dont' get low light vision.  They lose it in exchange for the extra feat and skill points of being human.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 21, 2003)

Ok we have 5 of 6 in.  If possible we can begin Sunday/Monday.

By way of a status report we need:

Mirth to finalize his PC.
Shaff has to correct his elf. He has too many levels. Shaff is away for the weekend and should be back to make corrections by Sunday nite/ Monday.
Inez-like rangerjohn stated, Dunedain dont get lowlight vision, and they substitute the extra skills and feat of a human. EDIT: I have to ask IH, where you found or came up with the Grey Cloak? Its a nice concept and fits wonderfully but just wondering.

I'll take a last look at everything and hopefully (depending on when shaff gets back) well get rolling.

As an fyi, I will usually post in the evenings(around 7-8 pm central US) because of work schedule. This should give everyone ample time to post and RP with each other, since it seems most everyone is a day poster. With luck we can perhaps post daily, but Im more than flexible in that regard.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 22, 2003)

rangerjohn - my mistake which I will edit out. Do Dunedain get the other Half-Elf abilities, +1 senses, resist sleep/charm?

zug zug - I just priced the item from the DMG as a +4 skill item. Let me know if you want me to drop it. 

Updated sheet attached.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 22, 2003)

IH -thanks for the answer-I thought maybe I had missed a new magic item  I rustled up a copy of the DMG- I had forgotten the price of skills bonuses. Nice item.

Im not rangerjohn, I believe Dunedain do get all the half elf racial abilities except low light vision plus the skill/feat advantage of regular DnD humans. Which makes sense since they are considered a higher "level" of men.


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

actually, im at home right now, i will be eating dinner here, so i will correct my character right now.  I will post the corrections in a minute.  I wont need to post the whole guy agains will i?  since it will just be HP, skills, and 1 feat, which will be weapons focus that i take away, so i will fix attacks too.


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

Legolas
Male Elf
level 3 fighter

STR:16 [+3]
DEX: 20 [+5](+2 racial mod)
CON: 14 [+2](-2 racial mod)
INT: 14 [+2](+2 racial mod)
WIS: 14 [+2](+2 racial mod)
CHA: 12 [+1](+2 racial bonus)

HP: 21
AC: 20
FORT: +5
REF: +6
WILL: +3

Skills:
Climb +7
Jump +7
Listen +7
Spot +7
Wilderness Lore +4
Perform (sing) +5
Proffesion (sailor) +4

Feats:
point blank shot
rapid shot
precise shot

Special abilities:
+2 resist fire
+2 resist poison
immune to cold
immune to magical and mundane disease
Farsight
cannot be turned into undead
immune to fear from undead

Languages:
Sindarin
Quenya
Westron
Items:
Backpack
Bedroll
Flint and steel
2 daggers
MTY COMP LNGBW (+3)
2 potions of cat’s grace
2 potions of cure moderate
7 potions of cure light
7 days of trail rations
50’ of silk rope
Magical studded leather (+1)
2 full waterskins
whetstone
ring of protection (+1)
3 quivers of arrows (20 arrows each)
1 quiver of silvered arrows (20)
extra bowstrings

GP: 122
SP: 3
CP: 8

Attacks:
MTY COMP LNGBW (+3)
+6/+6
Damage: 1d8+8 each strike 

COMP LNGBW
+6/+6
Damage: 1d8+5


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

ok, it should be done now... lemme know if i missed something else, or if u made another typo 

Since i had to unlevel... i plan on re-rolling my HP next level... because i only rolled a 4 on my 3rd lvl roll. man im so cheesy


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks shaff Ill put your Pc over in rougues gallery. sorry for the demote to level 2.

Andhey you have to admit you saw the website too and misread the ECL


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

not a problem, ill do anything i can to get a game started faster! 

Is it ok if i re-roll my 3rd level HP when it comes time?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 22, 2003)

yea np..


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

anything else u need from me?  If not, what else do we need before we start now?  or has anyhting else been done since u posted last time what still needed to be done?  Besides my character of course.


----------



## shaff (Jun 22, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Thanks shaff Ill put your Pc over in rougues gallery. sorry for the demote to level 2.
> 
> Andhey you have to admit you saw the website too and misread the ECL  *




I read it, but u said it was ECL +1, so i wasnt going to argue.  Lol i figured u wanted him lvl 3, and i would have rather him be level 3.  Or maybe im just stupid... 1 of the 2.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2003)

Like Zug-Zug said according to Col H, those are the differences between half-elf and Dunedain.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 22, 2003)

*Hmm need languages*

Shaff I sent you a replying email. Take a look and if you wish email your sheet back to me.

One thing I didnt address was languages. Raurth/Balin is all set since he has no bonus languages. The automatic langs for everyone based on race(but not class) are:

Halbarad(+2 int)/Aragorn(+2 int)/Radagast(+3)- Westron (common), Sindarin.

Haldir, wood elf(+1 int)-Westron(common), Sindarin

Sindar elf (Legolas) (+2 int)- common, Sindarin, Queyan

So if everyone can pick your bonus languages based on your int mod. No non dwarf can choose dwarven except Radagast, since he is a Wizard. Other Tolkien languages would be Queyna, Anduanic (spoken in old Numenor), and Black Speech. If you have an idea for another Tolkien language and want it add it. 

Otherwise, you can add a convential DnD language with a few restrictions-Infernal, halfling, and Abyssal dont really exist in this setting. The other DnD languages would probably be more like humanoid dialects than anything else- orc, goblin and giant probably being the most common of these.

To make it easy just post your language picks in this thread..

Thanks


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll take Quenya and Black Speech for Halbarad's bonus languages, but I'll just post that here as I've attached two character sheets already.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 22, 2003)

Zug-zug et al,

Sorry I'm taking so long to finish up Radagast. My mother-in-law showed up sorta unexpectedly to see the baby and... Anyway, now that we're on the subject of languages, since I didn't take the extra level and the race mods for Radagast, would it be possible for him to have the ability to speak with animals at will? I've been trying to figure out how to make this work ruleswise, but it's complicated. All of the other languages he has I'll buy with skill points when I finish modifying his sheet.

I'll try to get him done ASAP,

Jay


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Quenya is the most logical choice for a bonus language for a Lorien Elf


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 22, 2003)

Mirth-

No big deal. Hows about something like "Beast speech". I think Deciphers RPG had something similar-it allows you to communicate with unawakened animals.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok everyone, I am going to begin the game tonight in "Playing the Game". I by no means wish to start without you Mirth, but I cant wait  You can be inserted into game easily-I hope your note insulted .

Remember, as we begin you character is heading to Rivendell, for whatever reason. Whether or not your PC knows the others or is travelling alone or in a group is up to you.

I will try to update around 7-8 pm central US time. I would like to shoot for daily updates, but I will take cues from you guys on that. So let me know.

Apart from Mirth, all Ill need are the bonus languages from shaff and rangerjohn. But otherwise we are good to go.

Thanks for being patient with my slightly unorganized organization of the game. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 23, 2003)

Cool. I'm putting the final touches on Rad as I type this. Should have him up ASAP. I'll post again once I'm done.

Jay


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

as my 2 extra languages, i will take, goblin and orc.  I figure living in the forest for so long, legolas has seen his fair amount of each of them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll go with Quenyan and Anduinac for Aragorn.  Perhaps one of the things that  Halbarad can be teaching me is the Black Speech, Inez?


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 23, 2003)

No probs. It looks like Halbarad actually will have a few skills to pass on which I wasn't really expecting. However being a straight ranger with no ECL's kinda helps with that.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 23, 2003)

Double Z,

Radagast has undergone his final update on page 2 of this thread! I know you had said to keep it to the core books, but I gave him a couple of feats, an alternate use for Craft (herbalism), an animal companion and some spells from the splatbooks. If you want clarification or if this is too much of a problem, let me know and I can change it. Otherwise, he's ready to rumble...

Jay


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

Robbert, is your elf more of a melee elf?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 23, 2003)

I now what you mean, shaff, but it just sounds like Haldir is meant to be used in melee, sorta like a Elvish shield, or something.....


----------



## shaff (Jun 23, 2003)

well, i looked at him and he had all melee feats, lol.  So i was just wondering.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 23, 2003)

OK- we are rolling!

RR-I noted your white arrows of Lorien and changed them in inventory.

Mirth- I'll allow the extra things from splatbooks since you are a wiz and therfore have a greater portfolio to draw from. I would like to keep in the flavor of the setting and watch spells that may eb similar to the restriced spells, which is somethign we'll have to do probably on a almost case by case situation. For exaple ploymorph is restricted, druids wildshape isnt. Shrink item is restricted, but animal reduction isnt. But most nature magic seems to fit ok.(I knew Id lose control of the character creation process  j/k!! ) Oh well its an excuse to go out an rebuy the books LOL.

Also Mirth, Im creating a seperate thread tonight for our game in case we ever have to split the group up. It will be called d20 Middle Earth "EoTS" IC-2. If you will, please post there to begin with. Thanks.

I hope no one is insulted that  I let the spaltbooks sneak in. In the future if the game goes in, we can probably let them in. I just wanted to keep some consistency in the flavor of magic via the great guildlines set by Col H.


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

not a problem, i didnt want to redo my charcater again anyways.  I think i did that enough... *cough cough*


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Mirth- I'll allow the extra things from splatbooks since you are a wiz and therfore have a greater portfolio to draw from. I would like to keep in the flavor of the setting and watch spells that may eb similar to the restriced spells, which is somethign we'll have to do probably on a almost case by case situation. For exaple ploymorph is restricted, druids wildshape isnt. Shrink item is restricted, but animal reduction isnt. But most nature magic seems to fit ok.(I knew Id lose control of the character creation process  j/k!! ) Oh well its an excuse to go out an rebuy the books LOL.*




Cool. I really tried to keep to the flavor when drawing from the splats. For instance, I threw out _Sandblast_ and _Wood Wose_ from MotW because I didn't think they fit. Again, I'm not deadset on these few things I pulled from there, so if you want to decline them, it's no sweat off my back. It just seemed more in keeping with Radagast.



			
				zug_zug said:
			
		

> *Also Mirth, Im creating a seperate thread tonight for our game in case we ever have to split the group up. It will be called d20 Middle Earth "EoTS" IC-2. If you will, please post there to begin with. Thanks.*




Will do.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 24, 2003)

Minor tweaking is done, zz.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks all. Thus endeth the character creation....


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

who else needs to post in the IC thread before we can commence with the combat?


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 24, 2003)

RJ......patience grasshopper


----------



## shaff (Jun 24, 2003)

no problem, i just wondered who all was missing, so i could get a head count so to speak...


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 25, 2003)

I just updated. RR I didnt notice you hadnt posted..my apologies.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 25, 2003)

No worries. Haven't found anything useful to post, yet.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 26, 2003)

I updated IC2 , Ill do the "main" thread this evening. Like you all probably couldnt get on the board last nite. The five of you can continue to bicker and/or plan if you wish..


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

Hello all, 
I just wanted to say that this is looking to be quite a good story to 'watch'.
Pity I didn't spot it at inception. playing an actual Took would have been fun.


----------



## shaff (Jun 29, 2003)

good to know ur watching uriel, u get to watch me suck at another game other than urs.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2003)

(You are doing fine in my game, shaff...) Back to watcher mode, sorry all.


----------



## zug_zug (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey Uriel-sorry we missed you. Hopefully we'll be entertaining-ME is a hard place to game in. And messageboard gaming can be a challenge. But I think the players I have are good, based on what Ive seen of their other games.

Feedback is always appreciated btw-it can only help me.


----------



## Inez Hull (Jun 30, 2003)

Raurth, can I make a request of you please? Change your posting colour!! It's really hard to read (in the Temple of Tamochan game too!)
Thanks


----------



## Uriel (Jul 1, 2003)

I ran a MERP/Rolemaster (In ME) game for about 9 years, spanning 2 campaigns. ME certainly rules as far as settings.
I entertained runnign a ME D20 game but with 5 DMed games and 2 more in the works (I seem to be as Mad as the Proverbial Hatter), that would be a bit much.

Well, have fun all

-Uriel


----------

